# ALL SHARKS COME HERE



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

as the title says!!



well im a shark(great white)
im a male 
i like female and a little male :3 
also if u would want to see what i look like then here WARNING ADULT CONTENT:http://www.furnation.com/kharnak/yiff/sharky.jpg u have been warend


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2008)

Sup

I have a 'sona that is also a great white shark.

Represent \m/


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sup
> 
> I have a 'sona that is also a great white shark.
> 
> Represent \m/


 like how??+ i dont under stand


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

what is a sona??


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2008)

Short for fursona? You know what that is, right? :|


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

....im new....AND IM A SHARK!!!


______________________
well im a shark(great white)
im a male 
i like female and a little male :3 
also if u would want to see what i look like then here WARNING ADULT CONTENT:http://www.furnation.com/kharnak/yiff/sharky.jpg u have been warend


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2008)

Sharksona, then? :\


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

...THIS IS A SHARK FORME!!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, I know. :V


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 19, 2008)

Combine Soldier makes me laugh a lot..


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

This guy is obviously slow...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

.....what about shark form do u NOT under stand


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 19, 2008)

Hummm.... I'm an Ocelot!!

I can be shark now too, plz?

XD



Uro said:


> This guy is obviously slow...


 
That, or he's a troll...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

...no....well idk im new BUT IF U GET NEAR MY HOME I WILL KILL U!!

___________
well im a shark(great white)
im a male 
i like female and a little male :3 
also if u would want to see what i look like then here WARNING ADULT CONTENT:http://www.furnation.com/kharnak/yiff/sharky.jpg u have been warend


----------



## KatKry (Dec 19, 2008)

Listen, Shark guy, don't expect to actually get any sharks on this forum. I once started a topic asking for leopards and I got everything but.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

also how do i get the 
(________
well im a shark(great white)
im a male 
i like female and a little male :3 
also if u would want to see what i look like then here WARNING ADULT CONTENT:http://www.furnation.com/kharnak/yiff/sharky.jpg u have been warend)to stay on with out righting it every time??


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

KatKry said:


> Listen, Shark guy, don't expect to actually get any sharks on this forum. I once started a topic asking for leopards and I got everything but.


 im not trying to get sharks on this form but i want people to tell me about them selfes


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

but i need to name my forms better:/


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 19, 2008)

I stand by my troll remark... =/


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

hun??


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

troll??


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

anyway...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

TELL ME MORE ABOUT UR SELVES!!


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

dude, pls use the edit button and stop double/tripple/quad posting :O


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

i wolud like to see pic's of ur selves so i can get an idea


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> i wolud like to see pic's of ur selves so i can get an idea


go to the "mugshots" topic in forumgames, there are a lot of pics


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> dude, pls use the edit button and stop double/tripple/quad posting :O


 sorry but....nvm but im sorry


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> go to the "mugshots" topic in forumgames, there are a lot of pics


 IM NOT A STAKER i ment like the animuls(sorry for spelling)


----------



## KatKry (Dec 19, 2008)

Don't know why but I'm starting to like you XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> IM NOT A STAKER i ment like the animuls(sorry for spelling)



ha, no^^
you wanted to see pics of forumusers, right? the mugshot topic is where you can get them and also post pics of yourself


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

O_O like how....:-3


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

how do u like me???83


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

KatKry said:


> Don't know why but I'm starting to like you XD


 HOW DO  U LIKE ME >_<


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

my sharky head hurts..


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

im hungry *licks teeth*


----------



## KatKry (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> im hungry *licks teeth*


 
*Gulp*


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

...:3


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

i have a question katkry......well i want to ask u if ur a female or male?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> i have a question katkry......well i want to ask u if ur a female or male?



well her userinformation says shes female so...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

....SO


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 19, 2008)

She is obviosly a herm... X3


----------



## KatKry (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm a female. Says so under my avatar. Any specific reason you wanted to know, Shark guy?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

again SOOOOOO


----------



## KatKry (Dec 19, 2008)

GoreKitten said:


> She is obviosly a herm... X3


 
I'm a tomboy >.>


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

KatKry said:


> I'm a female. Says so under my avatar. Any specific reason you wanted to know, Shark guy?


 well i was just....DAMN ur not soposted to ask that


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 19, 2008)

KatKry said:


> I'm a female. Says so under my avatar. Any specific reason you wanted to know, Shark guy?


 
So uh, what kind of critter are you?......


.....


~bursts into laughter~


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

me???


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

oh not me


----------



## KatKry (Dec 19, 2008)

She meant me as a joke. Sorry, Shark guy. We're just having some fun ^^


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

...im..or maby maby it's a mamel thing


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

oh well


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 19, 2008)

Watch it sharky.... <.<......>.>

Gotta watch those young 'uns...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

...okkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Wreth (Dec 19, 2008)

Dude are you for real?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

IM POPULAR :3


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Dude are you for real?


 yes im very real see im talking


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> IM POPULAR :3



no, youre special XD


----------



## KatKry (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> IM POPULAR :3


 
In a weird kinda way XD

But, then again, aren't we all?


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 19, 2008)

I believe he's attempting to get his post count up...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> no, youre special XD


 what r u what spices


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

KatKry said:


> In a weird kinda way XD
> 
> But, then again, aren't we all?


 no im a shark


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> what r u what spices



*points at signature*
im... human^^ im lame, i know ._.


----------



## Wreth (Dec 19, 2008)

This thread is made of lulz


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

*GASPS*HoW DARE U no im jk


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> This thread is made of lulz


MABYYYYY


----------



## Wreth (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> no im a shark




LAWL


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

not that im saying anything


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

*shifty eyes*


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

or am i


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

>.> <.<


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

u will never know


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

If you say one more thing in another post I will shoot you myself.
Because obviously you have the spelling characteristics and brain capacity of a 12 year old autistic child spliced with a bit of jell-o.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

i want to tell u guy's something....................lol


___________
well im a shark(great white)
im a male 
i like female and a little male :3 
also if u would want to see what i look like then here WARNING ADULT CONTENT:http://www.furnation.com/kharnak/yiff/sharky.jpg u have been warend


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> If you say one more thing in another post I will shoot you myself.


 have a nice after life


----------



## KatKry (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> If you say one more thing in another post I will shoot you myself.


 
I know some one that could supply the gun >.>


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

O_O im telling.....DAMN im in the water!


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh, I already have an arsenal. I am at Parris Island right now.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

WHO WANT TO SEE ME?!?!?!


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 19, 2008)

I didn't see anything....

witnesses don't live long...


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> WHO WANT TO SEE ME?!?!?!


Yes I want to see you....on the other end of my SPAZ 12.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

ok well there is a link here

__________
well im a shark(great white)
im a male 
i like female and a little male :3 
also if u would want to see what i look like then here WARNING ADULT CONTENT:http://www.furnation.com/kharnak/yiff/sharky.jpg u have been warend


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

And, as anyone can possibly tell. You use the punctuation of a cocaine addled squirrel, who is going through withdrawl.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

IM NOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

+ i look SEXY


----------



## LoC (Dec 19, 2008)

What the fuck?


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 19, 2008)

Let me take this chance to share a little quote...

"Never argue with an idiot... they bring you down to their level and then beat you with experience..."


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 19, 2008)

About as sexy as George Bush.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

realy REALY SEXY


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Your next obvious post will be: IMA SHARKKKKK!!!
Yes, we've all gone through that 4chan garbage comic. That makes about as much sense as hitler wearing ladies under garments and prancing around in high heels singing "The hills are alive."


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

me SEXY


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Your next obvious post will be: IMA SHARKKKKK!!!
> Yes, we've all gone through that 4chan garbage comic. That makes about as much sense as hitler wearing ladies under garments and prancing around in high heels singing "The hills are alive."


 
Lol!


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

what did i do to u im in the SEA leav me ALONE!


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, you did do something. You didn't use the obvious button labeled "spell check".
And if you were really in the sea, I would dump as much toxic waste in there as possible to kill you all off before you had a chance to propagate.


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 19, 2008)

Sexy as a pile of shit on a hott summers day!


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

*GASPS*


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

*SHOT*


----------



## KatKry (Dec 19, 2008)

C'mon blokes. Stop picking on poor, Shark Guy.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Who seems to have forgotten to go through second grade...let alone school all together?


----------



## Wreth (Dec 19, 2008)

Nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!
 But seriously folks....


----------



## KatKry (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Who seems to have forgotten to go through second grade...let alone school all together?


 
Oi! I take affence to that. My dad types like this and he never finished school. He had some serious problems!


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay....Sorry. I was talking about the Great White Idiot.


----------



## Wreth (Dec 19, 2008)

Better watch out for Orcas sharky.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess he's trying to come up with some witty remark with his gelatinous mass he calls a brain.


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, this thread blew up in 20 minutes.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

A new record!


----------



## KatKry (Dec 19, 2008)

*Sigh*
I give up with you guys. You're own your own, Shark Guy.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

KatKry said:


> *Sigh*
> I give up with you guys. You're own your own, Shark Guy.


Sorry, I have a low tolerance with idiots.


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Sorry, I have a low tolerance with idiots.



As do I. This kids parents clearly did not lock up the cabinet under the sink.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Drank some drain-o and instead of frying his insides, it fried his brain.


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Drank some drain-o and instead of frying his insides, it fried his brain.



Those lead paint chips in his house musta looked awfully tasty as well.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, I'll be damned.
We beat 'em.


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

VICTORIOUS!


----------



## KatKry (Dec 19, 2008)

See! You guys are so mean! Ya chased Shark Guy outta his own thread!


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

KatKry said:


> See! You guys are so mean! Ya chased Shark Guy outta his own thread!



Some people don't deserve to make their own threads.
Although I would have loved to verbally tear this guy to shreds...Oh well, there will always be more tomorrow.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

Uro, what are you talking about? You only came in after Psudo completely owned him. Pity I wasn't here, I was wanting some entertainment...


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Uro, what are you talking about? You only came in after Psudo completely owned him. Pity I wasn't here, I was wanting some entertainment...



What are _you_ talking about? I said I would have _liked_ to, past tense.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

Uro said:


> What are _you_ talking about? I said I would have _liked_ to, past tense.


 Dammit, you did too.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> as the title says!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa! Feisty shark.  Nice. 

Want me to make an avatar out of that pic?


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

He was a troll, no use wasting precious HDD space.
And I'm sad that he's gone, I still have twenty more rounds left in my rifle.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

If none of you noticed, that picture is neither his work, or for him. He is a troll, and a poor one at that.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 19, 2008)

Ah ok. A troll. Should've realized that sooner.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2008)

So did they ever find any other sharks? :V


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Nope, I don't think so.
I killed most of them off with barrels of toxic waste and sarcasm.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Who seems to have forgotten to go through second grade...let alone school all together?


 IM A SHARK I DONT HAVE SCHOOL....ok dont go to atlantis anymore


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Ah shit....he's back.
Didn't I kill you with a well placed Artillery shell?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

again i say that i way's away i need to do.....other thing's


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Can you please speak english and drop the vernacualr.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

even tho...nvm


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Are you a troll. Or just mentally retarded?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

*GASPS* HOW DARE U (trying to annoie u) IM A SHARK IM A SHARK i can go on like this fOEVER


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

so do not try


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

I can too buddy. I can too.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

any what r u doing here anyway should u be on a nother thead or did u grow a liking to mine/me


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

anyway*


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm just trying to figure out why you use such horrible grammar. And why you seem to have the brain capacity of a slice of bread.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

No, we do not like you. We just find it entertaining reading your ignorant stupidity, and beating you with our sophisticated mental techniques.
In word you'd understand: No, you're a retard, and we diss you.

Or wait: N0!!! U R374RD, WE DI55 Y00!!!


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Ah, backup has arrived.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I'm just trying to figure out why you use such horrible grammar. And why you seem to have the brain capacity of a slice of bread.


 I TOLD U....(wait for it) I DID NOT GO TO ATLATIS THAT'S WHERE ALL THE BEST SCHOOL'S R!


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

lol u r very funny ;D


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

wai shuld he typ beter?

typing liek this iz fun.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

just remember that the water's r not safe for u


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Ah, clever troll is clever.
However, you have missed such things. When you go down to the docks in your socks, and watch the rocks, you suddenly get queezy and uneasy.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

psudowolf


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

y dont u have anything better to do like kill deer or something


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

The only thing I am trying to kill is you...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

i mean really


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

Um, hun, stupid troll is stupid. If he typed better, and his sentences actually made coherent sense, then we wouldn't be dissing the shit out of him, and would be welcoming him.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

True....


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

WHAT i did go to school but i did not go all the way...


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> y dont u have anything better to do like kill deer or something


 Why don't you have anything better to do like die or something?


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Dropped out of pre-school?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

so what I DONT GO.....i think


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmm... I just noticed that Hydramon defends Psudowolf...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

what i ment to say is that u dont go


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a degree in Veterinary technology.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

...

bump


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

what


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2008)

Guys I don't want to be a shark anymore

this guy is too much of a faggot


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

what;s my flaw


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Hmm... I just noticed that Hydramon defends Psudowolf...


 Thank you captain obvious...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Guys I don't want to be a shark anymore
> 
> this guy is too much of a faggot


whaaaaa


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

2* WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Thank you captain obvious...


 
Sorry, but since I have no idea who either of you are and have never really paid any attention to your posts, I wouldn't know.

But I do think you two are the same person.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Incorrect.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

wait y r u still here if im so stupid?


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Hmm... I just noticed that Hydramon defends Psudowolf...


 I wonder why... Go on, think about it... think about it hard...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

i mean u should have better things to do right


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> i mean u should have better things to do right


 Nope, this is too much fun.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> wait y r u still here if im so stupid?


 Because it's fun to laugh at the special people.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> I wonder why... Go on, think about it... think about it hard...


 
Yeah, but after a while that whole defending thing starts getting creepy.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

really


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

like how?


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Yeah, but after a while that whole defending thing starts getting creepy.


 WHose side are you on here?\

Troll=Fail

Defence=Win


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

...................................oh O_O


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> WHose side are you on here?\
> 
> Troll=Fail
> 
> Defence=Win


 
Not yours, to be honest.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

TROLL im not a troll im a shark


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> ...................................oh O_O


You're not the brightest bulb in the package are you?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

;D


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

well it;s ur fault


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

idk how tho


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> well it;s*  MY* fault


Fix'd


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Yeah, but after a while that whole defending thing starts getting creepy.


 I just noticed, you're defending Combine soldier. I'm beginning to think you're the same person. Sorry, I don't look at your posts and stuff much. But after a while, the defending gets a bit creepy


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

.....what ever


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

im board im going to post a new thead!!


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> I just noticed, you're defending Combine soldier. I'm beginning to think you're the same person. Sorry, I don't look at your posts and stuff much. But after a while, the defending gets a bit creepy


 
Well, I never said I was defending Combine soldier... just I said I wasn't on Psudowolf's/your side.

And as Psudowolf's post below shows, you both also give each other a great pat on the back, even when a little unnecessary.



> im board im going to post a new thead!!


 
Go for it.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> I just noticed, you're defending Combine soldier. I'm beginning to think you're the same person. Sorry, I don't look at your posts and stuff much. But after a while, the defending gets a bit creepy


Epic win.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

WHOO


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

i will still be on here but i want to start a nother


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

....so....YA


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

what should i call it??


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

how about no people who r mean to me


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> what should i call it??


 
"I wanna spam more".


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

i like the sound of that


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

.... NO


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

"I'm an idiot! Fear my idiocy! And PreistRevan shall join me!" There we go, perfect.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

NO SPAMNG 38


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> "I'm an idiot! Fear my idiocy! And PreistRevan shall join me!" There we go, perfect.


 
So, kinda like:

"I need false support, so I ask my bf who's across the world from me to do it."


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

well....BUM...BUM M M.....>_< BUMP


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

I r idiut hu cnt typ gd. am i cul yt?


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> So, kinda like:
> 
> "I need false support, so I ask my bf who's across the world from me to do it."


 Yes, because I need to wait for my boyfriend to ask me to join a thread before I do it, and I'm not allowed to go on any he's on unless he asks. Wow, I should have known _that_. Thankyou for enlightening me PriestRevan. Your stupidity has enlightened me.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Do you two eat Lye for breakfast?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

ok wait a sec.....what i dont understand(scroisely)Hydramon i just want to ask u this:

this is what ur porfile say's 
Gender: *Male*
Species: *Red Fox*
Location: *New Zealand *
Join Date: *Oct 2008*
Posts: *403* 


and when i read ur post's i see this *Avatar drawn by **my awesome boyfriend**. Love you forever hun!*


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Yes, because I need to wait for my boyfriend to ask me to join a thread before I do it, and I'm not allowed to go on any he's on unless he asks. Wow, I should have known _that_. Thankyou for enlightening me PriestRevan. Your stupidity has enlightened me.


 this also


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> ok wait a sec.....what i dont understand(scroisely)Hydramon i just want to ask u this:
> 
> this is what ur porfile say's
> Gender: *Male*
> ...


 Yeah.... so what do you want to ask me?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

what im trying to ask is....r u gay??


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

not to be mean i like both


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Is there a problem with that!?


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 19, 2008)

*facepalm*


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Yes, because I need to wait for my boyfriend to ask me to join a thread before I do it, and I'm not allowed to go on any he's on unless he asks.Wow, I should have known _that_. Thankyou for enlightening me PriestRevan. Your stupidity has enlightened me.


 
I love how you're calling me stupid even though your...

actually, no. I shouldn't go there.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

No, of course not. I'm a guy, dating another guy, but I'm not gay or bi... You truely are an idiot. The majority of the people in this fandom are gay or bi, and also male.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

....


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

:3

____________
well im a shark(great white)
im a male 
i like female and a little male :3 
also if u would want to see what i look like then here WARNING ADULT CONTENT:http://www.furnation.com/kharnak/yiff/sharky.jpg u have been warend


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

mane thing to look at there :3


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

male and the link


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

i think i look to sexy :/


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> *MAIN* thing to look at there :3


 Fix'd
And I think you're an idiot.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

NAAAAAAA ;D


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> i think i look to sexy :/


 
I can't tell if you're being serious.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I love how you're calling me stupid even though your...
> 
> actually, no. I shouldn't go there.


 Oh, so you're calling me stupid now. So _I'm_ intellectually inferiour to _you_. Wow... what revealations today.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 19, 2008)

Please post your comments in one post, ok? There's no need to bump up your post count by 2 or 3. It's not like we're racing here.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

German-Shepherd said:


> Please post your comments in one post, ok? There's no need to bump up your post count by 2 or 3. It's not like we're racing here.


 Don't try to give the idiot advice, it won't work.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

well i want other sharks>_<.....sexy ones tho


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

8D + ur jelous

______________________
well im a shark(great white)
im a male 
i like female and a little male :3 
also if u would want to see what i look like then here WARNING ADULT CONTENT:http://www.furnation.com/kharnak/yiff/sharky.jpg u have been warend


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Oh, so you're calling me stupid now. So _I'm_ intellectually inferiour to _you_. Wow... what *revealations* today.


 
Well, if you could spell "revelations" right, I might actually be impressed. 

Also, why are you taking me so seriously? Lol.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> well i want other sharks>_<.....sexy ones tho


 I honestly wish you good luck. There aren't many sharks in the fandom, and they're probably not very sexy. Oh, and it's clear that that picture isn't by or for you, so stop trying to steal other's work


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

do u want to see me?? if u would want to see what i look like then here WARNING ADULT CONTENT:http://www.furnation.com/kharnak/yiff/sharky.jpg u have been warend


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

so


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, if you could spell "revelations" right, I might actually be impressed. Also, why are you taking me so seriously? Lol.


 Bah, do you think I give a shit? 
Because it starts drama, and drama is fun. =P


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> I honestly wish you good luck. There aren't many sharks in the fandom, and they're probably not very sexy. Oh, and it's clear that that picture isn't by or for you, so stop trying to steal other's work


 well sory for trying to be me >8O


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> so


 
I disagree.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> do u want to see me?? if u would want to see what i look like then here WARNING ADULT CONTENT:http://www.furnation.com/kharnak/yiff/sharky.jpg u have been warend


 Proof that that's you?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Bah, do you think I give a shit?
> Because it starts drama, and drama is fun. =P


 
Well, I think you give enough of a shit to make a post saying that you don't give a shit.



Hydramon said:


> *Proof* that that's you?


 
Prove. 

Sorry, I'll stay out of it.

And yes, drama makes for good furry "bawww" fun.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

*The strangly confused 'coon fur and proud Scientologist.*
*Thinks we should burn furries.* 
Fix'd


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

what i look like that + i can draw very GAH


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

You draw about as well as a pile of shit that is three days old.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

good GAH*


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> You draw about as well as a pile of shit that is three days old.


 l can draw bun i need to get better


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

Fuck, I missed it again.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

but*


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

You are an idiot.


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> You are an idiot.



Do you see what you did wrong here?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

look i know that's not my art work but i look like it...SO STOP GUDGING ME


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, I think you give enough of a shit to make a post saying that you don't give a shit.


 O NO U DI'INT?!


combine soldier said:


> what i look like that + i can draw very GAH


 Its a little thing called plagiarism, hun. Using other's artwork without permission, and claiming that it's you. Not allowed. Oh well.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

GAHHHHHHH


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

i..i...;v


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm asking you honestly... Do you not speak English or something combine? Or is it a second language?


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Uro said:


> Do you see what you did wrong here?


 Yeah I did...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

i hope ur happy + I ASKED HIM BET HE NeVER ANSWERD BACK


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

NO WONE Is PERFECT


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

You asked to have a labotomy. Wow, no wonder they denied...you're already beyond saving.
EDIT: FINALLY AND ADMIN!


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> You asked to have a labotomy. Wow, no wonder they denied...you're already beyond saving.


 
I think you're taking this thread too seriously.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

*NOT FUNNY Y CAN I BE WHA TI CLAME Y SI IT SO HARD*....look u r what u say so i want to be or r


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

I know I am...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

well im a noob persay (dont say a word) i do not know mutch


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> i hope ur happy + I ASKED HIM BET HE NeVER ANSWERD BACK


 Um... what?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I know I am...


 ya well im not like u i cant draw when a try...well let's just say i am good but not as good


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I know I am...


 
You need to get away and remind yourself the basic rules of being serious online:

This is the internet. You're real life feelings mean nothing here, so there's no reason to use them.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Um... what?


 idk


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, I think you give enough of a shit to make a post saying that you don't give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No I meant Proof. As in, "Where's your proof?"
Furry drama is always funny drama


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> ya well im not like u i cant draw when a try...well let's just say i am good but not as good


You sir, are a plagarizer.



PriestRevan said:


> You need to get away.


 And I can't


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

well im sorry i did not want to do anything bad i just...just want to have fun just to relax to get away


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Yeah I did...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

to talk to pretend (no ofence)


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

to hard coar roleplayers


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> No I meant Proof. As in, "Where's your proof?"
> Furry drama is always funny drama


 
Well, in "where's your proof", the word "proof" is correct.

In the statement "Prove that's you", the word "proof" is not correct. You said "Proof that's you". Doesn't sound right and it isn't right (if I'm right)...


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Please speak english...


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> to talk to pretend (no ofence)



The forums have a built in spell check for a reason. They even have a pretty red line under the work you misspell. Might want to think about taking advantage of that so people don't think you're a mentally deranged 12 year old.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

+ most of the guys on here have been drawing and they new more than i did


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

EDIT: Use the spell check...thanks.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Uro said:


> The forums have a built in spell check for a reason. They even have a pretty red line under the work you misspell. Might want to think about taking advantage of that so people don't think you're a mentally deranged 12 year old.


 
What happens if he is a "mentally deranged 12 year old"?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

Uro said:


> The forums have a built in spell check for a reason. They even have a pretty red line under the work you misspell. Might want to think about taking advantage of that so people don't think you're a mentally deranged 12 year old.


 12??pffffft sorry im 13...i mean 18 *shifty eyes*


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> What happens if he is a "mentally deranged 12 year old"?



Then he should probably stick to eating glue in the corner of the classroom, and not spilling his mindless dribble here. Though it is kind of fun to read...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

>.>.......<.<


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Uro said:


> Then he should probably stick to eating glue in the corner of the classroom, and not spilling his mindless dribble here. Though it is kind of fun to read...


 
Uro, don't you understand?

Every forum need it's drooling idiot so that everyone else looks smart.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

Uro said:


> Then he should probably stick to eating glue in the corner of the classroom, and not spilling his mindless dribble here. Though it is kind of fun to read...


 look i dont say this a lot right now i know A LOT so im porbly smarter then a normal 13 yeay old


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

probly not "i am"


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Uro, don't you understand?
> 
> Every forum need it's drooling idiot so that everyone else looks smart.


This is true.
But He's below average retard standards....he's a SUPER TARD.
EDIT: If you're thirteen, you shouldn't even be on this forum in the first place.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

but dont think as me as a kid think as me as a friend shur i can spell but there's a good reason also i want to steal i thought that i could be enething i wanted  but what i dont under stand is that a some point(when u where a noob) u had to use sombody elces and if not then that's ok


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> probly not "i am"



Yea sure pal. Whatever helps you sleep at night...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

i did not want to steal*


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Ah, but you did.


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

My fursona is a goldfish.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

look if u dont want to talkthen cool with me im not going to steal no more im sorry i did not mean it + i liked the pic so i wanted to be some thing like that


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Does that have anything to do with this?
You copied someone elses work...thus stealing.
And making you and idiot in my book. If you say that you are such a good artist, I want you to show me what you can do. Instead of stealing other artist's work.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

and i DONT CARE HOW YOUNG U THINK I AM BUT I DON CARE I WANT TO BE RESPeCTID i know i can get a little crazy (or a lot)


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

> i know i can get a little crazy (or a lot)



They have medication for that. And by the looks of it you need a lot.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Uro said:


> My fursona is a goldfish.


 
Koi's are cooler.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Koi's are cooler.


 Bass are better.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

bet im gust a....sombody that hay a lot to do so he likes to have fun and think he's an animul and get away from the humin race


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> bet im gust a....sombody that hay a lot to do so he likes to have fun and think he's an animul and get away from the humin race


 If you use proper english I won't assume that you are from a middle eastern country.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

just* somebody* has*


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> bet im gust a....sombody that hay a lot to do so he likes to have fun and think he's an animul and get away from the humin race



There are so many things wrong with this sentence (if you can even call it that).


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Bass are better.


 
Bass=Ugly
Koi=Pretty



> If you use proper english I won't assume that you are from a middle eastern country.


 
That's kinda messed up reasoning dude.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

no im dilexic


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

sadly


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Uro said:


> There are so many things wrong with this sentence (if you can even call it that).


It's just mindless babble from a thirteen year old middle eastern kid who had his house bombed by the military. And has nothing better to do than spam the forums.


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> no im dilexic



Dyslexic. And a fucking idiot to boot.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> no im dilexic


 You're a Diuretic?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

and im trying to fix it... i just want to know where/who can i lurn how to draw


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> and im trying to fix it... i just want to know where/who can i lurn how to draw


 You can't LURN anyone.
Retard.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

Uro said:


> Dyslexic. And a fucking idiot to boot.


 ^ This


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> and im trying to fix it... i just want to know where/who can i lurn how to draw



You have much larger problems than that. Try learning how to properly construct words and sentences first. 
Drawing is the least of your worries guy.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> It's just mindless babble from a thirteen year old middle eastern kid who had his house bombed by the military. And has nothing better to do than spam the forums.


 WTF DO I HAVE TO DO TO ASK U FOR HELP BUT GET A GOOD ANSWER ALL I GET IS:BLA BLA BLA U R BLA HOW THE F*** DO U FEEL UR F***ING 
MESSING WITH A KID


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> ^ This


 ^  This + a Diuretic.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

DO U HAVE NO HARD(retoacke)


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> WTF DO I HAVE TO DO TO ASK U FOR HELP BUT GET A GOOD ANSWER ALL I GET IS:BLA BLA BLA U R BLA HOW THE F*** DO U FEEL UR F***ING
> MESSING WITH A KID


 I FEEL GREAT!


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

HART*


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> DO U HAVE NO HARD(retoacke)



I HAVE NO HARD GUYS!!


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> DO U HAVE NO HARD *[ON]* (retoacke)


 No, I don't


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> No, I don't



I do. :O


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

well im done if u will excuse me i will go make a new thead so i can figur out what i can draw so i can be what i want to


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> well im done if u will excuse me i will go make a new thead so i can figur out what i can draw so i can be what i want to


 We'll just follow...


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> No, I don't


 
I think you just did a double-negative dude... 

...

so you do have a hard on?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

well CYA it WESENT nice meeting (if u can call it that)


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I think you just did a double-negative dude...
> 
> ...
> 
> so you do have a hard on?


Whoa, I just divided by zero!

No, I don't have a hard on.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> well CYA it WESENT nice meeting (if u can call it that)


Maybe I'll get you a speak and spell for christmas.
WHOA! Double post is double.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

befor i go somebody tell me how to close this


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

i dont want more on this thead


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> befor i go somebody tell me how to close this


 Leave forever...and never return.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Whoa, I just divided by zero!
> 
> No, I don't have a hard on.


 
7/0

Lies. Horrid lies. 

You know insulting poor, grammar-less noobs turns you on.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> 7/0
> 
> Lies. Horrid lies.
> 
> You know insulting poor, grammar-less noobs turns you on.


 Awww...ya caught me.


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> i dont want more on this thead



I want more on this thread. Moar topping plx.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Awww...ya caught me.


 
I knew it. 

Now stop climaxing all over this thread.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

topping


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

how do i close this


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> topping


 What you put on pie.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

...


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

nvm nopoint


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> ...


 It took all this time. But you finally managed to spell SOMETHING right. Congratulations!


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

im done with u


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

u r so lucky i cant...nvm


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

not worth it


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> u r so lucky i cant...nvm



Type coherently at him so he can understand your insults? Yea, I can see your frustration...


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> im done with u


 Aaaannnnd we're back to our previously recorded program: "Bad spelling, a how to guide."


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

in fact idk y im still here


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know why either...why don't you go and cry, emo kid.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

cya im going to make a new thead if u want u can come but there's no point


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> cya im going to make a new thead if u want u can come but there's no point


 Oh, but there is padawan. To torment you until you learn to spell correctly and use proper english.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I don't know why either...why don't you go and cry, emo kid.


 not emo not sad just tyerd of this i cant take this so im going to start a new thead if u come do not make comments like this or i will....idk


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

really i dont care


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> not emo not sad just tyerd of this i cant take this so im going to start a new thead if u come do not make comments like this or i will....idk


 Do what?
Give me a million dollars?
Buy me a new spaceship?
Send me to Florida?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

u can say what u want im tierd sooooo...carry on


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

but dont expte an answer


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

And yet, you still post....


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

Just so you know, if you make another thread, you'll just get more people harrassing you. Try to use proper English spelling and grammar, and you won't be dissed.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

look im going to say this once im dilexic so leave me alone im trying to lurn ok


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> look im going to say this once im dilexic so leave me alone im trying to lurn ok


We get that your a Diuretic...
EDIT: Instead of trying to learn to draw. Why don't you go learn to spell properly.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

also come to my other one if u want


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

combine soldier said:


> also come to my other one if u want



We are, don't worry.


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Uro said:


> We are, don't worry.


 With the troll cannon it tow!


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Dec 19, 2008)

This thread is going no where...


----------

